# Lucy



## scubajoe (Sep 4, 2012)

This weekend we had to say goodbye to our family member of nearly 10 years. 

This is a photo from one of her last camping trips. 










We will miss her a lot, and I appreciate all of the help and caring thoughts I've received from this community in the short time that I've been here.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful precious girl. :rip: LUCY.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She was a beautiful girl...Rest in Peace, pretty girl, you were very loved


----------



## Xenas mom (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.

:rip:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:rip: Baby girl!
You were loved dearly...


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.Take care.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  :rip: Lucy


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to here about Lucy, we had to say good bye to our lab Daisy on the 9th, she was 14.5


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

BIG HUGS, so sorry for your loss


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

The time together is never long enough.....Auf wiedersehen...till we meet again....RIP Lucy.


----------



## Sol's Amigos (Sep 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry. Here is Lucy's initial thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/189923-rear-leg-weakness-loss-appetite.html


----------



## scubajoe (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks all. My kids miss her (as do we), but I think Trinity is now getting the extra attention, so that's good.


----------



## Gloria1273 (May 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------

